# What saddo's rushed out to stock up on bulb's!!!!



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

What saddo's (beside myself) rushed out to stock up on bulb's/spotbulb's
over 60w ???


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> What saddo's (beside myself) rushed out to stock up on bulb's/spotbulb's
> over 60w ???


i'll hav to put my hands up to that one aswell :lol2:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

im gonna get a few in, i run through a few a month so il get a couple of years worth, i hope they dont ban them as we will still need them regardless


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

has anyone heard of the new arcadia uv 12's? they last upto 4 times longer than normal 10's and are the same price. pretty hard to get at the moment but it wont be long tillthe shops have all got them in


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i seriously doubt that they last 4 times longer than the 10s they just emit a higher frequency of u.v, itslike when they introduced the 10.0 instead of the 8.0


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> i seriously doubt that they last 4 times longer than the 10s they just emit a higher frequency of u.v, itslike when they introduced the 10.0 instead of the 8.0


see for yourself mate. they do last upto 4 times longer. their power dosnt fade any where near as fast as the 10's. i think philbrown 78 has some already. check with him.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

il have a look m8, you get alot of claims that these do outstanding things, i used to work at peregrine livefoods, il get a mate to check availibility, price and info, personally i cant understand the technology they use to make it last 4x longer as mose bulbs or tubes last 9-12 months,


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

lefty said:


> has anyone heard of the new arcadia uv 12's? they last upto 4 times longer than normal 10's and are the same price. pretty hard to get at the moment but it wont be long tillthe shops have all got them in


 
not hard at all just order online ive had them since last year


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

sparkle said:


> not hard at all just order online ive had them since last year


do they do what they say on the tin sparkle, do you measure your uv, can be an expensive instrument to buy but better off with than without


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i was advised by woodrot to get them. he was the one that trialed them for arcadia. he shown me on a metre what they can do and yes they do what it says on the tin. iv got some on the way and they were 25 squid each so a real good bargain. sparkle was right they arnt that hard to find once you know whos got them in stock :lol2:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

i'll be a saddo aswell :lol2:


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

Wen i popped into woolworths to look at the deals on the last day it was fill a bag for £1. All that was realy left were CD's no one else wanted, but right at the back of the shop, shelfs of 60w and 100w reflector bulbs, so i came out with half the stock, so I have to admitt im guilty of it too!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

:censor: :bash: I knew there was something else i had to get when i was at the supermarket. I will be stocking up though. I never knew Woolies were doing fill your bag for a pound


----------



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

Im ok

I work for a electrical wholesaler and still have access to over 7000 100w bulbs at our national distribution centre, i could get enough to last me the rest of my life lol and for literally pennys each :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

do u realy think they will ban bulbs ??? i dont think they will im not going to go and panic buy even if they do ban them it will take years to do it


----------



## danielb (Feb 11, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> do u realy think they will ban bulbs ??? i dont think they will im not going to go and panic buy even if they do ban them it will take years to do it


The maufactures have allready ceased production on 100w GLS bulbs, they have not been banned, they have got together with the government and agreed to it.

You can still get the similar bulbs, but rather than having a tungsten filament in the envelope, they have ahalogen capsule, which is actually rated lower wattage and lasts twice as long as standard gls, they should still do the job.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

A friend works for a lighting supplies company and says they're now rushed off their feet with really big orders and people just turning up - for the higher wattage bulbs, 150W, 100W, well anything they think will be hard to get in future - almost like panic buying!!!!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

when are they on about banning them


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

we stocked up on around 50 different light bulbs as soon as we heared about the bulb ban .. :devil:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

They probably had a years worth of stock sold in one day and at the same time made the people who want to ban them weep.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Isn't everyone missing the whole point about WHY they are ceasing production?


----------

